# what do you do if youdo a project but you don't have tools to do it



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

what do you do if youdo a project but you don't have tools to do it


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> what do you do if you do a project but you don't have tools to do it


:blink:

If you've done the project, you must have had the tools :laughing:




All jobs require the same 3 things:
Men
Tools
Material

If you are missing any one of those items, and you /the client want/s the thing built ~ you get what's missing and "git 'er dun".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I am lost with the "if you do a project" to me that sounds finished. If you are asking what do you do when you don't have the tools to complete a project, first I ask the foreman, then our field super, then I call my BA and tell him I hate playing games. Luckily I haven't had that problem in several years.


----------



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

i give you an example

you want to drive your car, but your car run out the battery, but you don't have jumper cable to charge the battery, what you gonna do..


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Kenny H said:


> i give you an example
> 
> you want to drive your car, but your car run out the battery, but you don't have jumper cable to charge the battery, what you gonna do..


You can either buy the tool, make one , or rent one.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Kenny H said:


> i give you an example
> 
> you want to drive your car, but your car run out the battery, but you don't have jumper cable to charge the battery, what you gonna do..


Pin a towel around my neck, hold both my arms straight out and fly like Superman.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I bid work on a somewhat regular basis that I don't have something-or-other that will be required to actually do the work. I either buy that certain something or beg it off a fellow contractor. I've had pretty good luck in the begging department lately.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You can rent pipe benders and wire pullers from this rental chain

http://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/category.aspx?id=s294


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Kenny H said:


> i give you an example
> 
> you want to drive your car, but your car run out the battery, but you don't have jumper cable to charge the battery, what you gonna do..


you a'int from around here , are you? :no:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> i give you an example
> 
> you want to drive your car, but your car run out the battery, but you don't have jumper cable to charge the battery, what you gonna do..


Call AAA


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Kenny H said:


> i give you an example
> 
> you want to drive your car, but your car run out the battery, but you don't have jumper cable to charge the battery, what you gonna do..


What does that statement have to do with electrical work??


----------



## Bill369 (Mar 6, 2009)

You have several options...


BUY a set of jumper cables. They're not expensive. (Doesn't most people that drive have them anyways??)

BORROW a set from a friend/neighbor.

Take the battery out of the car and bike it to AutoZone(or similar car parts store) for them to charge the battery.

As for 'engineering' something to replace the battery cables... I wouldn't advise that.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Call AAA


Your right, he probably has a drinking problem.


----------



## Kenny H (Mar 5, 2009)

if you had to do a project where you didn't have the tools to do it, what did you do to finish that project? give me an example
thanks


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> i give you an example
> 
> you want to drive your car, but your car run out the battery, but you don't have jumper cable to charge the battery, what you gonna do..


Jumped my helpers motorcycle with scrap #6 that was on van.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> if you had to do a project where you didn't have the tools to do it, what did you do to finish that project? give me an example
> thanks


Buy, rent, beg, borrow, steal.:whistling2:


----------



## iaov (Apr 14, 2008)

Buy them or borrow but usualy buy.


----------



## 5volts (Jan 11, 2008)

> Peter D said:
> 
> 
> > This needs to go into an electrical knowledge archive or framed and put in a museum.
> ...





> Kenny H said:
> 
> 
> > what do you do if youdo a project but you don't have tools to do it
> ...


I think this could be framed and put in a museum as well.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

If you don't have the tools for the job, how did you get the job in the first place?


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

Well it sounds like the new green work that our government is planning now roads and bridges good solid planning with no money to get going he must be doing a government job ? one of the 7,991 pet projects coming up ya see ya dont need tools to do it .Hope this clears up the confusen ! good for you take care best to yas :thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> if you had to do a project where you didn't have the tools to do it, what did you do to finish that project? give me an example
> thanks


Uhhhh yeaah. About that. 

Seriously man, what kind of answer are you expecting? Just get the right tools already.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Kenny H said:


> if you had to do a project where you didn't have the tools to do it, what did you do to finish that project? give me an example
> thanks



I bought a henweigh...it was on sale. :thumbsup:


----------

